# What is the diameter of the X trail wheel hub?



## Bootsie (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys,
I am new here but I have a question. I searched high and low but to no avail. I need to know what the hub diameter is of the 06 X trail. I just bought new rims and what to get the proper hubcentric rings.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have read somewhere that the hub size of the T30 x-trail is 67mm. A tyre place can tell you for sure.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought the hub diameter was 66mm


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I think it's 67mm but a wheel with a 66mm hub bore can fit with no problems.

Having said that, what's 1mm between friends. hahahaha


----------

